# question for board



## birdman 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

hello board looking for nice color birds for my sons to fly that will loft fly for around 45 minutes and home well also raise there young well will helmets tumblers capauchines or rollers be my best bet or another breed be what i want please help


----------

